# Range Rover Evoque



## vik2590 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm planning to buy my first car here from these ones, Mercedes GLA or Range Rover Evoque. Now the way i understand these cars are expensive here but how much would one spend on its maintenance (heavy and regular) after every 6 to 8 months.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm tempted to say if you have to ask the question you probably can't afford the car. 

One way or another it's expensive.


----------



## vik2590 (Apr 11, 2016)

But isn't Mercedes a little more affordable than RR?


TallyHo said:


> I'm tempted to say if you have to ask the question you probably can't afford the car.
> 
> One way or another it's expensive.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got a crazy idea - you could go to the dealers and ask!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you paying cash or getting auto finance?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well to give you an idea, my husband had a Merc here. Major service with the dealer was around 6,000 dhs - needless to say we never used them.


----------



## vik2590 (Apr 11, 2016)

well I'll be paying 20% of it as downpayment.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vik2590 said:


> well I'll be paying 20% of it as downpayment.


Hi,
There are plenty of car deals with service inclusive offers - that way, you can plan your costs better.
Try to find a vehicle you like that has free 1 year insurance, free servicing for 3 years and 5 years warranty - there are offers about.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

.... and for better cost planning : 

Dubai increases parking charges in select zones - Khaleej Times

Dubai’s RTA to double price of paid parking in some areas | The National


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

vik2590 said:


> But isn't Mercedes a little more affordable than RR?


What type of question is this ? Which Mercedes is more affordable than which Range Rover ?

The GLA ranges between 150-180K. The Evoque ranges between 210-260K.

Are you planning on purchasing cars you know nothing about ?

I'd stick to a Yaris if I were you.


----------

